
Privacy and Security Aspects of the Ultrasound Ecosystem (2016) - DyslexicAtheist
https://ubeacsec.org/
======
QasimK
I do think that there is a distinct difference between sounds that you can
hear and sounds that you can't (where the line is is blurred between people,
and even loudness@frequency for a person, of course). When you give permission
to an app to produce sound in your environment you were probably _assuming_ it
would do only one of those in particular.

I think it's perfectly reasonable to need permission to produce sound that you
cannot hear. It should be a fairly rare permission anyway.

